# Support.me scam



## Azza75

Am needing some answers fast as I nearly got taken all the way to the bank with the support.me scam. 
This is the one where they say they are from microsoft and the need remote access to you computer to show you something. I got to the stage of putting in the 6 digit code put halted at the last popup saying clicking OK will allow them to control your computer and finally my very slow alarm bells went off and halted it there and closed all windows that were up. My question were they able to see any information on my computer before I stopped it? If so I will need to change all my passwords. And my wifes computer uses the same internet connection is her computer also at risk just by letting them this far through the door?


----------



## Keithacehollis

as long as you didnt click ok you should be fine ,just remember Microsoft will never cold call you ,also for your own peice of mind it never hurts to change password every now and then make sure you put numbers aswell as letters.

hope this helps

keith A+ certified Technician


----------



## mbdev

Just had those ######### on to me as well. My PC like most out there is slowing down with age and overload and I had just sent an error report on a hung programme when they rang me. They seemed feasable, showing me error messages in my event log etc and then when it came to the computer protect code money was mentioned and I started to suspect a scam and hung up. The worry is that they new my address and phone number, spooky....


----------



## LMiller7

The caller got your name and telephone number from a directory and had no knowledge of your problem, or even that you had a computer for that matter. The fact that the call came after you made the error report is just coincidence. As mentioned above, Microsoft does not make cold calls to computer users.


----------



## GG007

Hi all, 
I got same phone call and got to the stage of going to www .support.me site but than my slow alarm bells went off and terminated the session.
Afterwords I run my Norton Int. Sec. scan and no issues found ... but I am still worried.
Inquire:
Could opening the site (www .support.me), without going any further, harm my computer?
Should I do some other checks?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Keithacehollis

you will be fine as long as you didnt download anything or accept anything whilst on the site you good to go hope this puts your mind at ease


----------



## sappee

OK I really need help now on this... My partners mum (not a computer person) followed what they said on the phone... Goto Start> Run> supportme .com... 

Turns out she followed everything they was saying on the phone till they had full control of her PC... She was still on the phone to them when she rang me, and I told her to just pull out the power cable to the modem...

Since they are an hour drive away, makes it alittle hard to just go down and see what virus may have been installed.. And if any I dont think that atm any virus scanner will pick it up as its a new SCAM.

If anyone else has had this happen to them and worked out how to fix.... PLEASE let me know ASAP


----------



## lightfire33

things to know about this scam. 
1 
the errors they show you is totally normal these files will be found on 99.999999% of all computers. since it generates one whenever there is a problem with any program.

2 
the id# they talk about. is exactly that same for every single copy of windows. they cant see anything about your computer.


----------



## greenbrucelee

sappee said:


> OK I really need help now on this... My partners mum (not a computer person) followed what they said on the phone... Goto Start> Run> supportme .com...
> 
> Turns out she followed everything they was saying on the phone till they had full control of her PC... She was still on the phone to them when she rang me, and I told her to just pull out the power cable to the modem...
> 
> Since they are an hour drive away, makes it alittle hard to just go down and see what virus may have been installed.. And if any I dont think that atm any virus scanner will pick it up as its a new SCAM.
> 
> If anyone else has had this happen to them and worked out how to fix.... PLEASE let me know ASAP


someone cannot dial into your pc if you do not give them premission.Putting the modem back online will not allow them access to the computer again unless you allow them to.

Just make sure the firewall (anti virus apps do not stop people from dialling in to your computer firewalls do) is fully protecting your system.


----------



## johhny-marshal

Azza75 said:


> Am needing some answers fast as I nearly got taken all the way to the bank with the support.me scam.
> This is the one where they say they are from microsoft and the need remote access to you computer to show you something. I got to the stage of putting in the 6 digit code put halted at the last popup saying clicking OK will allow them to control your computer and finally my very slow alarm bells went off and halted it there and closed all windows that were up. My question were they able to see any information on my computer before I stopped it? If so I will need to change all my passwords. And my wifes computer uses the same internet connection is her computer also at risk just by letting them this far through the door?


Well, support.me is not a scam but can be used for the same. It helps you provide the Remote access to your computer when needed to be cured by the technicians online. They cannot access your computer through support.me unless or until you allow them to access. And once the connection ends, again your permission would be asked for access. Moreover, if you turn off your system, no one can access it without your permission.


----------



## theresajayne

Support.me actually forwards you to Logmein which is a valid remote control system similar to TeamViewer or Mikogo and uses an ID for conferences / remote control sessions. 
it is usually something like 123-456-789

the only problem would be AFTER you have clicked ok and run the support program, you can watch what they are doing so you can see what they do. from the opening message it appears that they clicked ok then disconnected so they may not have had time to actually do anything. 

just going to the site will not infect you, neither will clicking ok. 
it is what they do when they have control which can install viruses, but if they did not access your machine then passwords will be secure even if you clicked ok and then disconnected. 

As a previous reply said, it is very good to change the password regularly, also to make a password more secure you should also add characters like #£$%^&* and numbers into your password. and try to not make it a real word, as there was a famous case of a BT network at Gatwick which had a superuser name of fred and a password of fred which then allowed hackers to access the whole air traffic control system of the uk. 
but as an example of a really good password this is the sort of thing you can do although its not the one you should use

7Ech5upp0rT$?

this is one of the tricks you can use using numbers instead of letters
1 = L or I
2 = Z
3 = E
4 = A
5 = S
6 = b
7 = T
8 = B
9 = g
0 = O

I hope this has put some peoples minds at rest and also given some help in password selection

Theresa


----------



## LoViElYnn

Just got a call from 1-206-397-1127 Trying to say my windows were at risk.. I played along for a little while ( hey, I was bored and usually when I mess with them they do not call back!) The caller (who speaks HORRIBLE English) told me to type in a web site into my browser.. instead, I wrote it down (it was the SUPPORT. ME) searched it online and luckily this site came up!.... Total SCAM!!!!!!!!! SO, I calmly told the woman that I will not participate in her scam and I will be reporting it... She started stuttering and said this is not a scam! your computer is at risk..blah blah blah... I just told her to have a nice day and hung up! Is there anyone we report this kind of thing to?


----------



## tetonbob

You can try here:

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/edu/microsites/phonefraud/report.shtml


----------



## gotimes

I go all the way through after paying on paypal, I should have known better but you never know whom to trust anymore. I just hope that the Telephone Number was a toll-free like it said on the home page. Does anyone know for sure?????:angry::nonono:


----------



## greenbrucelee

gotimes said:


> I go all the way through after paying on paypal, I should have known better but you never know whom to trust anymore. I just hope that the Telephone Number was a toll-free like it said on the home page. Does anyone know for sure?????:angry::nonono:


Not sure if its the same people but my nephew got scammed and they told him they were going to debit £70 from his bank account. So I told him to put a block on his account and ask for a new debit card then I sorted out his pc for hin.

The company that scammed him had logged onto his system and had actually placed something on it that was a virus. So I got rid of it and blocked any further attempts into his system apart from trusted users and sites.


----------



## richnrockville

FWIW: I just wonder how many unskilled users have fallen for this scam. I would be willing to be that thousands have but we will never find out as they are not skilled enough to use forums like this to investigate this sort of thing.

I also received a call and kept them on the line for almost 1/2 hour because I did not know what start was  Also, they had to spell out each command and repeat as they were very difficult to understand. Keeping them online at least they weren't scamming some old person who was not as computer savy as the average person on these forums. So I did my good deed for the day. 

Rich


----------



## greenbrucelee

You are right thousands have fell for it. Unfortunately there are loads of people doing this. I usually keep them online and pretend I dont know anything or I just take the **** out of them but I can always hear lots of people in the background so they could have a call centre full of them.


----------



## LoViElYnn

Thanks tetonbob!


----------



## LoViElYnn

richnrockville said:


> FWIW: I just wonder how many unskilled users have fallen for this scam. I would be willing to be that thousands have but we will never find out as they are not skilled enough to use forums like this to investigate this sort of thing.
> 
> I also received a call and kept them on the line for almost 1/2 hour because I did not know what start was  Also, they had to spell out each command and repeat as they were very difficult to understand. Keeping them online at least they weren't scamming some old person who was not as computer savy as the average person on these forums. So I did my good deed for the day.
> 
> Rich


Rich,
That made my day! I kept them on the phone for ever! Every question i answered with a question... they have not called back yet!


----------



## tetonbob

LoViElYnn said:


> Thanks tetonbob!


You are most welcome, LoViElYnn. :smile:


----------



## judithdewitt.ca

richnrockville said:


> FWIW: I just wonder how many unskilled users have fallen for this scam. I would be willing to be that thousands have but we will never find out as they are not skilled enough to use forums like this to investigate this sort of thing.
> 
> I also received a call and kept them on the line for almost 1/2 hour because I did not know what start was  Also, they had to spell out each command and repeat as they were very difficult to understand. Keeping them online at least they weren't scamming some old person who was not as computer savy as the average person on these forums. So I did my good deed for the day.
> 
> Rich


Not all old people are computer illiterate... I am a 60 year old woman.

Actually just received one of those calls and like you, Rich, kept them on for 30-45 minutes spelling stuff out and asking them questions. The poor sucker who was talking to me kept saying their technician would have to look at my system in order to help me. It was like a broken record. He finally go so desperate, he put another person on...I got fed up and hung up.
There is no way I'm going to let some stranger who cold calls me take control of my computer. Heck, even my family has limited access - certainly no admin privileges.

J.


----------



## herpfan

999021001246, heavy foreign accent, other loud people in the background doing the same thing, wouldn't leave a call back # - very busy. kept them online for 35min  they were ready to transfer me to a 3rd person. There website not loading might have something to do with my unplugging the network cable but I didn't tell them that. Only creepy thing is I swear they said my last name at one point.


----------



## Glaswegian

Most of these scammers use VOIP, so keeping then online is not costing them anything - other than keeping them from trying to scam someone else of course.


----------



## Alexyw

I need help. Today my laptop had a problem and I called one of the online support, he gave me the solution and the problem was solved , then he said the problem may be due to corrupt files and he directed me to support.me and I logged in to it. He started chatting and asked my name, phone number and said he asked me if he could check my laptop and he would take few minutes and I should not work on my laptop during that time. I suspected something was wrong so I logged off. I was logged into support.me for 3-4 minutes, I am worried that he may have installed a virus on my laptop. Please give me a solution to check for the virus, how to ensure that my laptop is secure ?


----------



## Corday

If you didn't give them control of your computer, you're probably OK. With your phone number, you might get a lot of pestering calls.


----------



## bilnrobn

I too keep them on the line as long as possible when I have the time. A good trick is to say the comp is not on but you will turn it on if they can wait, "it may take a few minutes as it is slow to boot". Then after about 3 minutes apologise profusely for taking so long, "it failed to load and I'll have to try again". Then use delaying tactics by not understanding what they are saying, not being able to find the key or button they ask you to press, etc. I once taught a caller the entire phonetic alphabet when he used random words.

Slowly, painfully, do what they ask until common sense tells you it isn't wise to do as they say. When asked to go to say, www. support.me, put it into google search instead of the address bar. Then quickly select a site that has 'scam' mentioned. When they ask what is on the screen you can read out choice passages from the page. 

It is great fun and like someone said earlier, cuts down on the number of other suckers they have time to get to. :devil:


----------



## Jake-59

Hello,

I have just received a call from these scammer.
Unfortunately I believed their licence number story and went forward by granting them remote acces to my pc.
As the Western Union payment request cam up I disconnected from WIFI and he got quite upset, although he already had remte access.
He put in a password to start my computer. I have no longer access.
What can you advise me to fix this?
I never paid any money however, and the guy closed the phone call.
On my other computer, I did the same (he was working both at the same time) and I regained access after rebooting and the Dell laptop went through some reconfiguring (not sure what happened there) but it works again now.
I have run the virusscanner and it seems ok.

My question: can they still have access to my PCs even now, if they have installed any SW?
What are the things I should do to protect my information? I mean must I assume they have stolen all my PWs and logins etc?
Your good advice is most welcome to me, as I am not sure what I should do to avoid these guys from emptying my accounts or something alike...

I have changed my paypal PW immediately, but am not aware of any other readable baking login data, as these change with every login I do (I have to use a small digital code generator every time I login). Or should I be worried about these as well?

Also, did a full AVG scan. Nothing special popped up.

I have located all the files on my PC which were generated during the time these guys were on my system and I can actually copy these files (201 files, all very small, from 0kB to 100kB) to anyone who may be able to analyse these and perhaps be able to pinpoint the source/location of these scum? From their accent, there is no doubt in my mind that these guys are SE Asian (Pakistani, Indian, Indonesian, Etc...)

Thank you

Jake


----------



## Corday

It's against TSF rules to help with password cracking. Do you know absolutely, positively they installed a PW at startup?


----------



## Jake-59

Hi Corday,

They have had me fooled on 2 computers simultaneously. My work laptop is the one I am writing from now was the first one they attacked, but for some reason and despite I gave them remote access, I must have interrupted whatever action they wanted to take as I switched off the Wifi connection of the laptop at some point and as I became really suspicious. So this laptop seems OK, after AVG scan etc.

The desktop is a private PC, still runs on XP and is rarely used. Also on this one, I unplugged the Wifi cable during their scam, but I did see them type in a PW at some point, which was invisible for me.
As I start this desktop it will boot and start XP but then prompts me for a PW, which I have never had installed on this pc. After 3 attempts, it shuts down again and reboots...
No way for me to access this pc. Can you help me overcome this scam and reset my PC so I regain access please?

Thank you,
Jake


----------



## Corday

If you don't type anything and just hit enter, does that work?


----------



## Jake-59

Hi Corday,

Yes, already tried that but no success.

Jake


----------



## Corday

Unfortunately due to our Rules:
ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES 
We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with the following activities
software pirating
hacking
password cracking
keystroke recording software
We will also not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise.
Thread is now closed.


----------

